# 2005 Keystone Sydney Outback 31Rqs W/bunkhouse And Slide Out, In Az Now.



## arizona_moose

For Sale, at $11,500 stocked with items to get you on the road asap!

It will comfortably allow 8-9 to sleep, you can get more in if you want! There are 4 bunkhouse beds in the rear, a Queen sized bed in front. The slide out is long, has the eating area and couch. There is a nice spot (not exactly an entertainment center) for a flat screen TV. We've never used the satellite or cable hookup, always used dvd players and 'casting'.

It has A/C, heater, 2 propane tanks, outdoor grill, indoor stove, fridge, microwave oven. Lots of storage room underneath. We can coordinate a time to meet where it is stored (doesn't fit in our yard).

I will include gear to get you on the road: hitch (except for the blue X part) w/sway bars, chocks, battery, electrical hookups and adapters, etc.

She is ready to adventure, just load food in and go! Buy a couple of water hoses (ours are quite new, but I suggest you start fresh on a few items), and you are basically in business. I will save you a few trips to the RV store 

Thank you!
----------
The front/nose section had a small opening at one time, and a pressure hose at an RV cleaner got water into it - causing the insulation to kinda crystalize. So, a cosmetic blemish here and there. A excellent rig for sure.

If you want to purchase our 2003 Chevy Suburban to tow, it will be available once Sydney sells.


----------

